# Milan-Juventus 1-0



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2012)

*Milan-Juventus *big match della 14ª giornata del campionato di serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma *domenica 25 Novembre 2012 alle ore 20:45* presso lo Stadio San Siro di Milano.

La partita sarà trasmessa in *diretta* da Sky e Mediaset Premium

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: *probabili formazioni*, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Juventus , *commenti in tempo reale*, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo partita e le vostre pagelle. *Quote scommesse* di Milan Juventus


----------



## cris (21 Novembre 2012)

Ho paura.

E sarò allo stadio.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Ho paura.
> 
> E sarò allo stadio.



I milanisti non devono avere paura.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Eh,che Dio c'aiuti!


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eh,che Dio c'aiuti!



....e soprattutto che l'arbitro non aiuti i gobbi.....


----------



## cris (21 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I milanisti non devono avere paura.



Con il valore tecnico dei nostri giocatori, è un impresa.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Con il valore tecnico dei nostri giocatori, è un impresa.



Certo, perciò, vincere darebbe ancora più soddisfazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe dai parcheggiamo un autubus davanti alla porta


----------



## bmb (21 Novembre 2012)

ahahahahah. Che risate.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Novembre 2012)

brrrrrrr


----------



## francylomba (21 Novembre 2012)

bis gol di philippe in rovesciata


----------



## Francy (21 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo di non dover giocare in difesa con Zapata. Ho i brividi. Si sa nulla di Mexes? Per il resto confermerei Yepes, che si sta confermando benissimo, e completerei con De Sciglio, in netta ripresa, e Constant. Anche perchè sulla sinistra abbiamo pochissime alternative in questo momento.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Novembre 2012)

possono anche vincere e al 90% lo faranno, ma NON voglio vedere errori arbitrali o ladrate varie. 

detto ciò, spero che i nostri sputino sangue.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2012)

Ne prendiamo tra le 4 e le 6

Loro hanno asfaltato il Chelsea fisicamente e tatticamente, noi ci siamo fatti dominare da una squadra belga in 10


----------



## Nivre (21 Novembre 2012)

Non c'è speranza. Sono i più forti e sono dei Ladri. Vinceranno di sicuro..


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2012)

Proviamoci, tanto non abbiamo niente da perdere. Che loro siano i più forti non c'è manco bisogno di ribadirlo


----------



## Fry Rossonero (21 Novembre 2012)

apriamogli il mulo, voglio la partita della vita
poi possono fare schifo fino a maggio

voglio la gigantografia del gol di Muntari per tutto lo stadio!!
devono ricordarsi a vita della rapina del *** che hanno fatto a febbraio. devono finire come Mr Brown dopo la rapina...


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Novembre 2012)

Alla fine noi, scarsi scarsi, non lo siamo; il problema però è che la Juve, volente o nolente, è forte. Nutro comunque fiducia in quanto la palla è "tonda".


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2012)

mi aspetto un risultato stile primo derby di leotardo... potrei giocarmi un rigore per la juve

c'è pure bayern hannover sto sabato sarà un bel weekend da martellate nelle palle


----------



## folletto (22 Novembre 2012)

E' anche probabile che ci rompano le chiappette ma i ragazzi DEVONO entrare in campo con la bava alla bocca e tutta la rabbia con cui sono usciti dal campo lo scorso anno. Voglio 11 diavoli assetati di sangue gobbo in campo.


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2012)

I presupposti ci sono tutti, prepariamo il pallottoliere


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

E' una partita che vale l'intera stagione, FUORI LE PALLE.


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2012)

Questa difesa sarebbe capace di far fare 3 gol anche a bender. Non mi aspetto niente di piu' che due/tre buone prestazioni da parte dei soliti.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2012)

Voglia la cazzimma in campo,la grinta spruzzare da tutte le parte,le rabbia di tutte le rapine che c'hanno fatto.ALmeno questo,forza ragazzi e poi coem va va!


----------



## rossovero (22 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> apriamogli il mulo, voglio la partita della vita
> poi possono fare schifo fino a maggio
> 
> voglio la gigantografia del gol di Muntari per tutto lo stadio!!
> devono ricordarsi a vita della rapina del *** che hanno fatto a febbraio. devono finire come Mr Brown dopo la rapina...



loro godono di piú quando rubano, non serve a niente ricordarglielo,anzi, li rendi orgogliosi. e cmq non basterebbero tutti gli stadi del mondo per rappresentare i loro furti


----------



## Ale (22 Novembre 2012)

schiererei flamini traore ect, interessa solo vedere saltare le tibie bianconere.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Novembre 2012)

Dobbiamo ripetere la prestazione fatta contro il Napoli


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

Milan-Juventus sarà arbitrata da Rizzoli.
Evidentemente un po' ci temono....


----------



## LeonFlare (22 Novembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Milan-Juventus sarà arbitrata da Rizzoli.
> Evidentemente un po' ci temono....



Quale sarebbe la logica scusa ?


----------



## smallball (22 Novembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Milan-Juventus sarà arbitrata da Rizzoli.
> Evidentemente un po' ci temono....



assistenti di porta Bergonzi e De Marco


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe la logica scusa ?



Rizzoli, Catania-Juventus, hai presente?


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Mettete gli ANTIFURTI alle porte!!!!


----------



## LeonFlare (22 Novembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Rizzoli, Catania-Juventus, hai presente?



Certo, come ho presente lo stesso Rizzoli di due-tre anni fa.
Vorrei vedere 8 gol di scarto così magari la smettete di lamentarvi.


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

Magari rizzoli darà 3 rigori al Milan e caccerà 3 Juventini rotolo ma rimane comunque una designazione poco felice e fatta con i piedi


----------



## Cm Punk (22 Novembre 2012)

Queste sono le partite che valgono una stagione
Se riusciamo a vincere sarei soddisfatto per tutta la stagione
Vorrei tanto vedere muntari in campo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] per piacere...


----------



## Nivre (22 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mettete gli ANTIFURTI alle porte!!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Certo, come ho presente lo stesso Rizzoli di due-tre anni fa.
> Vorrei vedere 8 gol di scarto così magari la smettete di lamentarvi.



E io vorrei rigiocare la partita col gol di muntari dentro!!dici che si può!!
So che sará impossibile ma vedervi perdere nel NOSTRO stadio che sará tutto bianconero mi metterebbe una goduria inimmaginabile!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe la logica scusa ?



Forse alludeva al fatto che siete dei grandissimi mariuoli!! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Certo, come ho presente lo stesso Rizzoli di due-tre anni fa.
> Vorrei vedere 8 gol di scarto così magari la smettete di lamentarvi.



8 gol di scarto???Non ce la fai a comportanti in maniera consona nel forum del MILAN,tu gobbo,come fanno gli altri tifosi bianconeri che bazzicano qui(Dr-1,grenoli e altri)???


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Certo, come ho presente lo stesso Rizzoli di due-tre anni fa.
> Vorrei vedere 8 gol di scarto così magari la smettete di lamentarvi.



Stai calmo

P.S. La signorilità non è proprio il vostro forte, è?


----------



## Tom! (22 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> E io vorrei rigiocare la partita col gol di muntari dentro!!dici che si può!!
> So che sará impossibile ma vedervi perdere nel NOSTRO stadio che sará tutto bianconero mi metterebbe una goduria inimmaginabile!



Cioè in pratica vorresti una partita di 70 minuti iniziata con due gol di vantaggio per il milan? Secondo me finisce 2-5.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Novembre 2012)

Secondo me è il caso di fare un pò di pulizia.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Novembre 2012)

Anche il solo pensare di prendere 5 o 6 goal è da pazzi, infatti contro il Napoli si è visto, eh?
SE giochiamo come sabato sera, ce la giochiamo a viso aperto, e se vinciamo, tutti in silenzio.
Crederci è un imperativo.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] per piacere...



?!


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Cioè in pratica vorresti una partita di 70 minuti iniziata con due gol di vantaggio per il milan? Secondo me finisce 2-5.



Ma ce la fai?!?!?
era una provocazione


----------



## jaws (22 Novembre 2012)

sarei disposto a pagare e anche parecchio per vedere un 1-0 con gol di Muntari di mano e in fuorigioco


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Novembre 2012)

Voglio gente che cacci le palle e venda l'anima al diavolo pur di vincere questa partita.Poi potranno fare quello che capita fino al derby di ritorno,ma i gobbi non devono uscire indenni dal San Siro bianconero.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Voglio gente che cacci le palle e venda l'anima al diavolo pur di vincere questa partita.Poi potranno fare quello che capita fino al derby di ritorno,ma i gobbi non devono uscire indenni dal San Siro bianconero.



Anche per me. Voglio vedere 11 assatanati, poi il risultato non mi interessa. E mi piacerebbe vedere la caviglia di Vidal lasciata sul campo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Novembre 2012)

Domenica mi parte la diffida!!me lo sento!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Novembre 2012)

l'ordine è far sorpassare la palla alla linea di porta

vorrei vincere RUBANDO solo per sentire gli juventini


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stai calmo
> 
> P.S. La signorilità non è proprio il vostro forte, è?



Ma come!? Il famoso stile juve


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (22 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....e soprattutto che l'arbitro non aiuti i gobbi.....



e che il sole non sorga...


----------



## Cm Punk (22 Novembre 2012)

Per non rimanerci male metterò 10 euro sul rigore per la rube e altri 10 per l'espulsione nel milan
Peccato che non ci sia la quota del gol in fuorigioco.. forse è troppo scontato


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Certo, come ho presente lo stesso Rizzoli di due-tre anni fa.
> Vorrei vedere 8 gol di scarto così magari la smettete di lamentarvi.


Vorrei vincere con un rigore inesistente e sentire conte cosa dice...poi per me il milan puo andare in serie b e posso morire in pace.


----------



## LeonFlare (22 Novembre 2012)

Non è che perchè questo è il forum del Milan non posso esternare una mia considerazione, l'ho fatto senza insultare nessuno. 
Comunque QUOTO chi spera in una vittoria del Milan ladrando, così avrete l'occasione di vedermi attaccare l'arbitro e non la vostra squadra...non so se il messaggio è stato recepito nella giusta maniera.


----------



## rossovero (22 Novembre 2012)

ladrare adesso, per il milan, non significherebbe proprio niente, la juve vincerebbe lo stesso il campionato. io sarei piú contento di sorprenderli con una grande prestazione e, con un po´ di fortuna, vincere. ma é fantascienza. ma una rissettina mi piacerebbe vederla...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Novembre 2012)

Magari perderemo, ma voglio vedere 11 giocatori sputare sangue per questi colori! Ci sta perdere perché sono più forti, ma almeno chiedo di provarci, proviamo a dare tutto, proviamoci almeno, ad uscire a testa alta dal campo!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Novembre 2012)

Io spero in una bella partita e senza episodi discutibili.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Novembre 2012)

_Vinca il migliore... Ciò, speremo de no!_ 

cit.


----------



## Juventino30 (22 Novembre 2012)

Queste sono partite che vanno al di là della differenza in punti espressa dalla classifica, dunque la considero impronosticabile. Molto dipenderà dall'atteggiamento mentale del Milan: se giocherà tutta la gara con convinzione il risultato sarà aperto; diversamente, penso che contro questa Juve non puoi regalare un intero tempo.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Novembre 2012)

Se noi giochiamo come contro l'Anderlecht e loro come contro il Chelsea, ne prendiamo almeno 4. Non dobbiamo concedere un tempo intero


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (22 Novembre 2012)

E' da quella maledetta partita di febbraio che aspetto questo momento! Certo che sulla carta non c'è partita...


----------



## Prinz (22 Novembre 2012)

Siamo più forti e lo dimostreremo


----------



## Doctore (22 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Siamo più forti e lo dimostreremo


----------



## folletto (22 Novembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Milan-Juventus sarà arbitrata da Rizzoli.
> Evidentemente un po' ci temono....



Bella notizia.......mi hai rovinato la giornata....... 
Praticamente quella piccola possibilità su 1000 che avevamo di vincere viene meno con quello lì che arbitra


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Rizzoli? Un killer, praticamente..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Novembre 2012)

speriamo che recuperi mexes,perchè l'idea di giocare con acerbi titolare mi inquieta non poco


----------



## Prinz (22 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> speriamo che recuperi mexes,perchè l'idea di giocare con acerbi titolare mi inquieta non poco



eh beh certo, perché con Mexes del resto siamo a cavallo


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Novembre 2012)

Acerbi è nettamente superiore a Mexes secondo me, o almeno spero che sia così. Tutte le volte che l'ho visto in campo non mi è mai dispiaciuto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> eh beh certo, perché con Mexes del resto siamo a cavallo



ah,ma diciamo che mexes forse è un pochino piu' abituato a disputare partite importanti,ma solo un po' eh
rispetto ad un giocatore che in carriera puo' vantare al massimo due-tre mesi da titolare con la maglia del chievo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Novembre 2012)

sarà una partita durissima via al catenaccio stile lazio, ah come dici noi abbiamo abbiati? cavolo allora non basta manco il catenaccio


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Novembre 2012)

Servirebbe un miracolo.


Ci cambierebbe la stagione, sono sicuro che anche con questi giocatori il Milan non è questo, non siamo così scarsi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> ?!


Wut ?


----------



## Brain84 (22 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ah,ma diciamo che mexes forse è un pochino piu' abituato a disputare partite importanti,ma solo un po' eh
> rispetto ad un giocatore che in carriera puo' vantare al massimo due-tre mesi da titolare con la maglia del chievo



Anche Zambrotta era abituato a palchi ben più importanti


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Anche Zambrotta era abituato a palchi ben più importanti



Si vabbe', anche maldini aveva esperienza.Certo che paragonare l'ultimo zambrotta(che era praticamente un ex calciatore)a mexes(che avrà tutti i difetti del mondo ma quantomeno ha le sembianze di un atleta) è da veri intenditori


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Wut ?



Bo ho visto che ti sei menzionato e risposto da solo e volevo capire come mai


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2012)

Ho modificato il suo messaggio.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho modificato il suo messaggio.


----------



## Brontolo (23 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> _Vinca il migliore... Ciò, speremo de no!_
> 
> cit.


----------



## Brontolo (23 Novembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> schiererei flamini traore ect, interessa solo vedere saltare le tibie bianconere.



mmmmhhh ... ci tocca ritornare a catturare montero nella foresta amazzonica. il problema è che non sarebbe abbastanza a digiuno per la partita ... potrebbe persino riuscire a finirla senza farsi ammonire (dubito)!


----------



## Brain84 (23 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Si vabbe', anche maldini aveva esperienza.Certo che paragonare l'ultimo zambrotta(che era praticamente un ex calciatore)a mexes(che avrà tutti i difetti del mondo ma quantomeno ha le sembianze di un atleta) è da veri intenditori



Lo avevo detto come provocazione per dire che Acerbi vale 10 Mexes anche senza esperienza internazionale, e De Sciglio vale 10 Zambrotta senza esperienza internazionale. Io bado al Zambrotta visto al Milan, di quello di Juve e Barcellona sinceramente mi interessa meno di zero


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche per me. Voglio vedere 11 assatanati, poi il risultato non mi interessa. *E mi piacerebbe vedere la caviglia di Vidal lasciata sul campo*.



è lui il cane che la fa partire agli altri. 
questo qua fa sempre fallacci da dietro.


----------



## robs91 (23 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Lo avevo detto come provocazione per dire che Acerbi vale 10 Mexes anche senza esperienza internazionale, e De Sciglio vale 10 Zambrotta senza esperienza internazionale. Io bado al Zambrotta visto al Milan, di quello di Juve e Barcellona sinceramente mi interessa meno di zero



Sul fatto che Acerbi valga 10 Mexes avrei qualche dubbio.Per me tutti e due non sono da Milan.


----------



## Prinz (23 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ah,ma diciamo che mexes forse è un pochino piu' abituato a disputare partite importanti,ma solo un po' eh
> rispetto ad un giocatore che in carriera puo' vantare al massimo due-tre mesi da titolare con la maglia del chievo



Può essere abituato quanto vuoi, però è una piaga. Qua ci si dimentica che nel giro di 4 giorni questo qui ci ha fatto perdere CL e scudetto con le sue prodezze contro Barcellona e Fiorentina lo scorso anno. E parliamo solo di alcune tra le tantissime scempiaggini commesse da sto soggetto, non ultima l'imponderabile genialata contro Borja Valero, per non citare il goal di Brienza col Palermo, ma potremmo fare notte a voler elencarle tutte. Per non parlare della sua presunzione in campo, direttamente proporzionale alla sua scarsezza. Io non sto dicendo che con Acerbi andremmo meglio, ma che cambierebbe poco o nulla. Per te invece è come se fossimo in ansia per il recupero di Thuram e ne sei convinto a tal punto da ritenerti autorizzato ad abbellire i tuoi messaggi con inutili faccine derisorie. Buon per te, ne riparliamo alla prossima sontuosa prestazione di Mexes.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2012)

Datemi del pazzo, ma per me vinciamo.


----------



## Cm Punk (23 Novembre 2012)

Pure io questa sensazione che almeno non perdiamo e non è un ipotesi proprio tanto improbabile
In effetti questi ladri dopo la prestazione a mille contro il chelsea ne dovrebbero risentire un po , almeno che non abbiano gia preso le sostanze made in juventus per recuperare subito la forma


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

Per me perdiamo,magari non nettamente,ma perdiamo.Sono troppo superiori in tutti i reparti (ricordiamoci che da noi in attacco gioca solo Elsha,se bloccano lui è finita).


----------



## iceman. (23 Novembre 2012)

Tranquillo zaza', allegri e' uno stratega, lui sapra' cosa fare per giocare discretamente bene


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2012)

Dobbiamo assolutamente cercare di abbassare i ritmi. Perchè se proviamo a giocare ai loro ritmi, sarà un inferno.


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2012)

*Quote dei bookmakers *nettamente favorevoli alla Juventus*. Le quote Snai:

*Vittoria Milan 3.10
Pareggio 3,40
Vittoria Juve 2.20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho modificato il suo messaggio.


Perché ? Che avevo scritto ?


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo, ma per me vinciamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Mi da il vomito tutta la pubblicità che stanno facendo intorno a questa sfida, d'altronde tra le due sfidanti figure il nome del Milan, peccato che del Milan ci sia appunto solo il nome; questa sfida non dovrebbe avere risalto maggiore di un, che so, Chievo-Juventus o di un Atalanta-Juventus.


----------



## jaws (23 Novembre 2012)

dopo tutto ciò che è successo l'anno scorso tra Juve e Milan è normale tutto il risalto che si da alla gara.

P.S. a me viene il vomito quando leggo il paragone tra Milan e Chievo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Può essere abituato quanto vuoi, però è una piaga. Qua ci si dimentica che nel giro di 4 giorni questo qui ci ha fatto perdere CL e scudetto con le sue prodezze contro Barcellona e Fiorentina lo scorso anno. E parliamo solo di alcune tra le tantissime scempiaggini commesse da sto soggetto, non ultima l'imponderabile genialata contro Borja Valero, per non citare il goal di Brienza col Palermo, ma potremmo fare notte a voler elencarle tutte. Per non parlare della sua presunzione in campo, direttamente proporzionale alla sua scarsezza. Io non sto dicendo che con Acerbi andremmo meglio, ma che cambierebbe poco o nulla. Per te invece è come se fossimo in ansia per il recupero di Thuram e ne sei convinto a tal punto da ritenerti autorizzato ad abbellire i tuoi messaggi con inutili faccine derisorie. Buon per te, ne riparliamo alla prossima sontuosa prestazione di Mexes.



è ovvio che non credo siamo di fronte al recupero di nesta(potevi scegliere un esempio migliore di thuram).Personalmente credo che comunque mexes sia piu' affidabile di un acerbi che ha sempre fatto danni quando ha messo piede in campo.Per quanto riguarda le "inutili faccine derisorie" ricordati che stiamo discutendo di un gioco,perchè questo è il calcio,ragazzo.Non prendiamoci troppo sul serio


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è lui il cane che la fa partire agli altri.
> questo qua fa sempre fallacci da dietro.



Però ho notato che ogni volta che viene toccato urla e sbraita come se l'avessero fucilato.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Novembre 2012)

La vinciamo, e poi tutti [o quasi] giù dal carro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che poi secondo tanta gente qui sopra avremmo dovuto prenderne CINQUE dal Napoli.
Se ci penso mi viene ancora da piangere dal ridere.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi da il vomito tutta la pubblicità che stanno facendo intorno a questa sfida, d'altronde tra le due sfidanti figure il nome del Milan, peccato che del Milan ci sia appunto solo il nome; questa sfida non dovrebbe avere risalto maggiore di un, che so, Chievo-Juventus o di un Atalanta-Juventus.



Cioe' una squadra che ha quasi 50 trofei dovrebbe essere trattata a pesci in faccia semplicemente perche' un anno non è al suo solito livello???Io non sono per nulla d'accordo.Io spero di tornare ad essere il Milan,solo perche' sto mortorio,che si ripresenta ad ogni sfida,finisca.Non se ne puo' piu'!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Cioè in pratica vorresti una partita di 70 minuti iniziata con due gol di vantaggio per il milan? Secondo me finisce 2-5.



Secondo me voi siete i soliti buffoni,anzi siete ritornati ad esserlo,dopo un decennio senza trofei.Il rispetto per la casa d'altri non sai manco cosa sia,d'altronde la vostra arroganza in Italia è leggenda.AL contrario in Europa siete stati,siete e sarete sempre poca roba!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tranquillo zaza', allegri e' uno stratega, lui sapra' cosa fare per giocare discretamente bene



Cinque difensori e cinque mediani.Nun se passa


----------



## Butcher (23 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> La vinciamo, e poi tutti [o quasi] giù dal carro.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



La vittoria della Juve la danno abbastanza buona. Io me la sono giocata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioe' una squadra che ha quasi 50 trofei dovrebbe essere trattata a pesci in faccia semplicemente perche' un anno non è al suo solito livello???Io non sono per nulla d'accordo.Io spero di tornare ad essere il Milan,solo perche' sto mortorio,che si ripresenta ad ogni sfida,finisca.Non se ne puo' piu'!


Non dico che sbaglino i media, tuttavia questo è quello che provo, è una mia personale reazione.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Novembre 2012)

In un Milan-Juve conta poco la classifica, è come un derby, il derby d'Italia, può succedere di tutto, da uno squallido o-o alla goleada.


----------



## Prinz (23 Novembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> è ovvio che non credo siamo di fronte al recupero di nesta(potevi scegliere un esempio migliore di thuram).Personalmente credo che comunque mexes sia piu' affidabile di un acerbi che ha sempre fatto danni quando ha messo piede in campo.Per quanto riguarda le "inutili faccine derisorie" ricordati che stiamo discutendo di un gioco,perchè questo è il calcio,ragazzo.Non prendiamoci troppo sul serio



appunto. Poi non mi andava di accostare nemmeno di striscio Nesta, Stam, Baresi o chicchessia a Mexes, non a caso ho scelto Thuram


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> In un Milan-Juve conta poco la classifica, è come un derby, il derby d'Italia, può succedere di tutto, da uno squallido o-o alla goleada.


Per voi chiaramente.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per voi chiaramente.



Parlo in generale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Parlo in generale.


Io parlo nello specifico


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Novembre 2012)

Potrebbe scapparci un pareggio, con un po' di fortuna. Considerando che hanno un giorno di riposo in più di noi, se giocano agli stessi ritmi con cui hanno affrontato il Chelsea vedo ben poche speranze.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2012)

Dobbiamo farli sanguinare sti maledetti!


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Novembre 2012)

Forse vado allo stadio,sarò un ultras del Milan


----------



## Vinz (24 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> La vinciamo, e poi tutti [o quasi] giù dal carro.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ti prego di rispettare tutte le opinioni, non solo quelle che piacciono a te. Se vuoi ridere, o addirittura piangere per quello che gli altri pensano, un forum non è un posto adatto.

E sappi che, da anni, le storielle delle salite e delle discese dai carri le lasciamo agli altri.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi, qui tifiamo tutti Milan. C'è chi la pensa in un modo e chi in altro. Ed è il bello di una community nella quale si parla di CALCIO VERO. Altrimenti ci ridurremmo come i tanti vari gruppi facebook nei quali si parla di pallone. Pietà!


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe' con il napoli non ne abbiamo presi 4 per grazia divina.

Comunque , ho letto che anche ambrosini out, nella juve barzagli ha la febbre (se ho letto bene)


----------



## Brontolo (24 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi, qui tifiamo tutti Milan*. C'è chi la pensa in un modo e chi in altro. Ed è il bello di una community nella quale si parla di CALCIO VERO. Altrimenti ci ridurremmo come i tanti vari gruppi facebook nei quali si parla di pallone. Pietà!



non tutti 



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo, ma per me vinciamo.


  fatto.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbe' con il napoli non ne abbiamo presi 4 per grazia divina.
> 
> Comunque , ho letto che anche ambrosini out, nella juve barzagli ha la febbre (se ho letto bene)



Non ne abbiamo presi 4 perchè se siamo messi bene in campo e giochiamo a pallone, siamo più forti del Napoli.

Riguardo al post di prima, io rispetto le opinioni di tutti ci mancherebbe, posso comunque dire che per me son sbagliate, non mi pare di aver detto niente di che


----------



## peppe75 (24 Novembre 2012)

Che posso dire per questa partita....speriamo bene! è possibile anche una sorpresa....


----------



## Vinz (24 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non ne abbiamo presi 4 perchè se siamo messi bene in campo e giochiamo a pallone, siamo più forti del Napoli.
> 
> Riguardo al post di prima, io rispetto le opinioni di tutti ci mancherebbe, posso comunque dire che per me son sbagliate, non mi pare di aver detto niente di che


Hai detto che ti facevano piangere dal ridere, è un po' diverso.


----------



## Petrecte (24 Novembre 2012)

Il problema è la partita di mercoledì,un orrore unico,abbiamo stabilito un record in champions con 0 tiri nello specchio e 0 tiri fuori nel primo tempo.
La prestazione va ben oltre il livello tecnico della squadra,non sappiamo fare nulla,al contrario la Juve oltre a correre più degli altri è bessa bene in campo e sanno sempre cosa fare (forse quel mago di trucco e parrucco li allena durante la settimana ....mah).
Non mi capacito di come sia possibile (al netto dei giocatori che schieri),non riuscire ad avere un'idea di gioco dopo tre anni.
Detto ciò sono molto pessimista ma ci spero come sempre.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (24 Novembre 2012)

Juve in palla, corrono troppo per noi... tengono un ritmo altissimo per 90', non credo ci siano possibilità per noi di portarla a casa (e forse di fare risultato in generale).


----------



## DR_1 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonucci e Chiellini probabilmente saltano, uno con la febbre l'altro non si sa 
Enorme vantaggio per voi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Novembre 2012)

Guardando Juve-Chelsea e Anderlecth-Milan, non dovrebbe davvero esserci partita. Nel Calcio però può succedere di tutto, specie in partite come queste. Speriamo bene


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Bonucci e Chiellini probabilmente saltano, uno con la febbre l'altro non si sa
> Enorme vantaggio per voi.



Scommettiamo che giocano e anche al 100%?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> La vinciamo, e poi tutti [o quasi] giù dal carro.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Infatti cinque, anzi quattro, ne avremmo persi se non fosse stato per la gentilezza di Hamsik e Insigne, però si sa, nel calcio "goal sbagliato goal subito" e siamo riusciti a pareggiarla, grazie anche alla debolezza mentale del Napoli.
Non cambia niente con la Juve, anche qui siamo destinati a prenderne cinque, infatti mi accontento di subire anche solo uno o due goal di scarto.


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2012)

Chissa' abbiati


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti cinque, anzi quattro, ne avremmo persi se non fosse stato per la gentilezza di Hamsik e Insigne, però si sa, nel calcio "goal sbagliato goal subito" e siamo riusciti a pareggiarla, grazie anche alla debolezza mentale del Napoli.
> *Non cambia niente con la Juve, anche qui siamo destinati a prenderne cinque, infatti mi accontento di subire anche solo uno o due goal di scarto*.



Splendidi, sei già stato richiamato una volta per un post del genere, eddai cavolo! Anch'io non la vedo sicuramente bene, ma non mi accontento di prendere 1 o 2 gol di scarto, io VOGLIO VINCERE!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Splendidi, sei già stato richiamato una volta per un post del genere, eddai cavolo! Anch'io non la vedo sicuramente bene, ma non mi accontento di prendere 1 o 2 gol di scarto, io VOGLIO VINCERE!!!


Ehm... capisco che il sintetico "1-6" non porti nulla al foro ma qui ho semplicemente ribadito la mia opinione


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Novembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ehm... capisco che il sintetico "1-6" non porti nulla al foro ma qui ho semplicemente ribadito la mia opinione



Infatti non ti ho richiamato per la prima parte, che non ho evidenziato. E' la tua opinione e per quanto non la condivido resta tale. Ma sperare di prendere 1 o 2 gol non credo che porti qualcosa alla discussione oltre ad essere una discreta gufata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Infatti non ti ho richiamato per la prima parte, che non ho evidenziato. E' la tua opinione e per quanto non la condivido resta tale. Ma sperare di prendere 1 o 2 gol non credo che porti qualcosa alla discussione oltre ad essere una discreta gufata


Uhm... con i tempi che corrono sono uno che si accontenta di poco


----------



## Fry Rossonero (24 Novembre 2012)

come si può solo pensare di prenderne 6?

ne hanno fatti 0 alla lazio e 3 al chelsea con un cech inguardabile (che come portiere è finito gia da anni)
certo che avere abbiati e la nostra difesa non è confortante però dai....


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> come si può solo pensare di prenderne 6?
> 
> ne hanno fatti 0 alla lazio e 3 al chelsea con un cech inguardabile (che come portiere è finito gia da anni)
> certo che avere abbiati e la nostra difesa non è confortante però dai....


3 gol al Chelsea mica sono pochi,portando questo esempio è come se dicessi "Vabbè,6 gol non ce li fanno,ma vinceranno con 3 gol di scarto" che non è che sia poi tanto meglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> come si può solo pensare di prenderne 6?
> 
> ne hanno fatti 0 alla lazio e 3 al chelsea con un cech inguardabile (che come portiere è finito gia da anni)
> certo che avere abbiati e la nostra difesa non è confortante però dai....


6, forse, è un'esagerazione ma 3 o 4 comunque non sono buona cosa


----------



## Milangirl (24 Novembre 2012)

A parte i vari aiutini, la juve è nettamente piu' forte di noi c'è poco da fare, e quindi è molto facile che ce ne facciano diversi di gol, a meno che il milan sia un minimo motivato che non lasci fare la partita ai gobbi


----------



## JulesWinnfield (24 Novembre 2012)

voi però sottovalutate lo straordinario effetto positivo della visita del Pres di oggi... ora c'è qualcosa di miracoloso nell'aria...


----------



## Doctore (24 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> voi però sottovalutate lo straordinario effetto positivo della visita del Pres di oggi... ora c'è qualcosa di miracoloso nell'aria...


cioe?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

I convocati della Juventus 
1 Buffon, 2 Lucio. 4 Caceres. 6 Pogba. 7 Pepe, 8 Marchisio, 9 Vucinic, 11 De Ceglie, 12 Giovinco, 15 Barzagli, 17 Bendtner, 19 Bonucci, 20 Padoin, 21 Pirlo, 22 Asamoah, 23 Vidal, 24 Giaccherini, 26 Lichtsteiner, 27 Quagliarella, 30 Storari, 32 Matri, 33 Isla, 34 Rubinho, 39 Marrone.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Novembre 2012)

Manca Chiellini,meno male.
Non perché lo reputi forte,ma perché non lo sopporto.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2012)

Io credo che la nostra unica speranza sia che i gobbi siano sazi dopo la grande partita con il Chelsea, altrimenti ci fatto ammattire...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2012)

meno 1 giorno...non la sto a senti pe niente questa partita


----------



## Blu71 (24 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> voi però sottovalutate lo straordinario effetto positivo della visita del Pres di oggi... ora c'è qualcosa di miracoloso nell'aria...



....gli effetti li vedremo domani sera


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Hai detto che ti facevano piangere dal ridere, è un po' diverso.



Vabbè se questo non è rispettare non so che dire.
Comunque basta off topic non era mia intenzione offendere.

Tornando al topic, secondo le ultime salgono le quotazioni di Pazzini.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2012)

Pazzini no, dai.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzini no, dai.



Guarda io credo che in una partita del genere una punta di ruolo serva, però mai e poi mai al posto di Bojan.

Elsha - Bojan
Pazzini

Anche perchè l'ultilità del Boa ad oggi rasenta lo zero, almeno Pazzini proverebbe a sbattersi e far guerra, anche se non vedrà biglia.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (24 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo di non prenderne più di 3...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2012)

I 21 convocati per la partita contro la Juve.​
Out Ambrosini e Antonini, c'è Mexes.

notizia completa su:I 21 convocati per la partita contro la Juve. |


----------



## sheva90 (24 Novembre 2012)

Gioca Pazzini... addio mondo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Novembre 2012)

Pazzini secondo me è un segnale alla squadra che deve stare alta, è centinaia di volte inferiore e Bojan ma col folletto catalano davanti non abbiamo riferimenti, facciamo 90 minuti nell'area piccola.

il cambio a centrocampo di cui parlava allegri spero sia Nocerino - Emanuelson


Abbiati

DeSciglio Mexes Yepes Constant

Montolivo DeJong Emanuelson

Boateng Pazzini Faraone​
Robinho non deve giocare.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2012)

Daje ragazzi,il cuore,ci vuole un cuore grandissimo.Forza e coraggio,siamo tutti con voi!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Novembre 2012)

Occhio ad Abbiati...contro la rube è quasi sempre un loro giocatore


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Novembre 2012)

nella juve non è convocato chiellini e bonucci è in forte dubbio, ma dubito che passeremo mai il centrocampo comunque 

certo che tra robinho e pazzini in attacco è proprio una scelta... dura


----------



## Frikez (25 Novembre 2012)

E per la gioia di Allegri si torna al tanto amato 4-3-1-2..alè


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

sportmediaset parla di tridente Boateng-robinho-elsharawy........


----------



## folletto (25 Novembre 2012)

Certo che mettersi a parlare di Guardiola poche ora prima della partita.........sempre geniale il presidente


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Novembre 2012)

mi sono giunte voci che prima della partita entrerà sul campo e verrà premiato il gioco del calcio,Marco Van Basten!un sogno che si realizza!vederlo dal vivo a san siro


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E per la gioia di Allegri si torna al tanto amato 4-3-1-2..alè



No,il modulo è il 4-3-3 con Boateng ed Elsha sui lati,con Binho(mah...)centravanti!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ma perchè Robinho?? Ma perchè 4-3-1-2 perchè??? Perchè ancora Boateng??


----------



## DexMorgan (25 Novembre 2012)

Perchè ancora cambiare modulo, PERCHE'?


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Novembre 2012)

ma perchè robinho titolare perchèèèèèèèèè


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2012)

Milan, senza paura!


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Allegri ha seguito le indicazioni del *************  neanche la guardo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Novembre 2012)

Sempre meglio di Pazzini dai


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Tridente con Binho, El Shaarawy e Boateng. 

Probabili formazioni:

*Milan (4-3-3)*: Abbiati; De Sciglio, Yepes, Mexes, Constant; Montolivo, De Jong, Nocerino; Robinho, Boateng, El Shaarawy. *A disp.*: Amelia, abriel, Acerbi, Zapata, Emanuelson, Flamini, Niang, Bojan, Pazzini, Pato. *All.*: Allegri

*Juve: (3-5-2)*: Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Caceres; Lichtsteiner, Pirlo, Marchisio, Vidal, Asamoah; Vucinic, Quagliarella. *A disp.*: Storari, Rubinho, Lucio, Marrone, Isla, De Ceglie, Giaccherini, Pepe, Bendtner, Matri, Giovinco, Pogba. *All.*: Alessio


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Uno non fa niente, l'altro sbaglia a porta vuota...non e' che cambi molto tra pazzini e robinho


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Novembre 2012)

Bojan per Boateng


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Con tutto il rispetto ma... Tra Robinho e Pazzini c'è un abisso. Robinho sbaglierà anche tanti gol, ma almeno sa giocare a calcio.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Tutto può accadere questa sera ma bisogna essere sinceri, non sono queste le gare che possono darci i punti necessari per un campionato dignitoso. I punti sono stati persi con avversari alla nostra portata.


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Si ma se non lotti per nulla (perche' non bbiamo obiettivi) tanto vale provare a vincere qualche derby o partita con la juve.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma se non lotti per nulla (perche' non bbiamo obiettivi) tanto vale provare a vincere qualche derby o partita con la juve.



Certo ma ci sta non fare risultato con chi è, onestamente, più forte di noi.


----------



## MisterBet (25 Novembre 2012)

Robinho merita una chance da titolare...io avrei rischiato Boa al posto di Nocerino e Binho Bojan ElSha davanti...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2012)

Il Boateng attuale è impresentabile là in attacco. Fa solo casino senza risolvere nulla.
Se si fanno tante storie su Pato che va centellinato e messo in panchina/tribuna, lo stesso vale per Boateng...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Novembre 2012)

di nuovo che cambia modulo  non se ne puo più, il fatto che bojan stia fuori ci puo stare ma dentro boateng? cioe bah basta, mi mette binho punta di riferimento il mangia gol e mi tiene fuori pazzini poi pero non lamentiamoci se pazzini quelle poche volte che gioca fa schifo e ci credo gioca na volta al mese


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

La Gazzetta dello Sport scrive che Binho titolare e Boateng falso 9 sono un ordine preciso di Berlusconi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Novembre 2012)

Vediamo un po':
Dobbiamo sperare che Mexes non abbia amnesie e che Yepes non sia troppo affaticato, dobbiamo sperare nella partita della vita di Constant perché deve solo contenere Lichtsteiner, dobbiamo sperare che giochi Nocerino e non Emanuelson poiché questo non sa cosa significhi fare la mezz'ala e dobbiamo sperare che l'altro faccia una partita decente, infine speriamo che Boateng almeno s'impegni dato che non gioca nel suo ruolo e che Robinho non si mangi goal a porta vuota come suo solito.
Ah, dimenticavo del geniale cambio di modulo, forse Allergia vuole sorprendere gli avversari  
A parte questo mi sembra che siamo messi bene.


----------



## The P (25 Novembre 2012)

Leggo che il dubbio a centrocampo di Allegri sarebbe Nocerino o Flamini.

Ora, mi chiedo, come può pensare di schierare un giocatore che fino ad ora non ha giocato e che per di più ha dimostrato di essere inutile quando è stato chiamato in causa in una partita così importante


----------



## Brontolo (25 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Leggo che il dubbio a centrocampo di Allegri sarebbe Nocerino o Flamini.
> 
> Ora, mi chiedo, come può pensare di schierare un giocatore che fino ad ora non ha giocato e che per di più ha dimostrato di essere inutile quando è stato chiamato in causa in una partita così importante



bisogna vedere anche fin dove si è spinta la fantasia dei giornalisti per riempire le pagine e fin dove allegri abbia veramente dubbi.
poi, ovviamente, le sorprese non mancano mai.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (25 Novembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> cioe?



Era ironico ^^

Tra l'altro mi sembra che anche l'anno scorso si presentò a milanello alla vigilia di Milan - Juve, e non portò molta fortuna..


----------



## honestsimula (25 Novembre 2012)

o comunque chi metta metta allegri per voi non va bene.

io spero nel tridente 

bojan binho elsha


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Era ironico ^^
> 
> Tra l'altro mi sembra che anche l'anno scorso si presentò a milanello alla vigilia di Milan - Juve, e non portò molta fortuna..



beh la squadra si comporto egregiamente,aldila' del fatto che avevamo in rosa T.Silva e Mvb.Quest'anno il Sant'uomo potra' far poco,pero' crediamoci,tanto non costa nulla e non abbiamo niente da perdere!


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport scrive che Binho titolare e Boateng falso 9 sono un ordine preciso di Berlusconi



Ma tanto ad Allegri cosa gliene frega sinceramente?! E' stato ieri scaricato in diretta nazionale dalla proprietà. Ormai è sulla nostra panchina come un condannato a morte, l'unica cosa certa è che fino al 2014 sarà stipendiato molto molto bene, quello ormai conta per lui.


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Era ironico ^^
> 
> Tra l'altro mi sembra che anche l'anno scorso si presentò a milanello alla vigilia di Milan - Juve, e non portò molta fortuna..


Beh se la partita andava secondo le regole del calcio si vinceva


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport scrive che Binho titolare e Boateng falso 9 sono un ordine preciso di Berlusconi



Vabbè,se Allegri delegittimato continuamente in pubblico da Ilvio si mette pure a seguirne i dettami tattici (assurdi,peraltro) c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Novembre 2012)

Contrariamente al solito sono abbastanza pessimista questa volta. Davvero troppa la differenza di valori tra le due squadre. 
Poi nel calcio sappiamo che puo' accadere di tutto, ma insomma mi andrebbe già bene evitare la sonora scoppola.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Mai un milan-juventus cosi scontato....


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Aldila' di come vada,lo spirito con cui affrontiamo questa partita,almeno noi tifosi,non è dei migliori.Spero sia l'ultima volta che assistiamo ad un pre-partita di Milan-Juve cosi' desolante!


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Conoscendo conte ; ai suoi dira' " se stiamo sul 3 a 0 per noi, non fermatevi"
Conoscendo Allegri ; ai suoi dira' "dai proviamoci, siete bravi"


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldila' di come vada,lo spirito con cui affrontiamo questa partita,almeno noi tifosi,non è dei migliori.Spero sia l'ultima volta che assistiamo ad un pre-partita di Milan-Juve cosi' desolante!



Davvero oh, neppure nel pre 1-6 era cosi....


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Beh quell'anno si era oramai quasi verso fine stagione e quindi c'era poca suspance,quest'anno invece c'è un lucubre pessimismo per la gara,cioe' non c'è mai stata tanta differenza tra Milan e Juve.Poi che dire,speriamo di fare una grande gara e che Dio c'assisti!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Novembre 2012)

Comunque la scelta del 4-3-3 questa volta ci sta.
Presentarsi contro il centrocampo juventino con i soli Monto e De Jong presentava effettivamente molti rischi. Però avrei optato per Ambrosini al posto dell'inutile Nocerino, cosi da irrobustire ancor piu' la fase di copertura, tanto la parte saliente della manovra sin ora l'ha fatta Montolivo quindi nessuna variazione in tal senso. 
Una delle chiavi della partita sarà proprio reggere il piu' possibile a centrocampo, tenuto conto della nota forza del centrocampo juventino e nondimeno dell'estrema perforabilità della nostra allegra difesa.
In attacco invece vedo giusta sia la scelta di escludere Bojan, non adatto a fare la prima punta, che quella di schierare Binho. Però avrei schierato quest'ultimo ed Elsha da esterni e Pazzini centrale, in modo da tenere in ogni caso alta la squadra e dare apprensione alla loro retroguardia.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

Forza Milan!!!!!!!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Novembre 2012)

Lo spirito è proporzionale a quello che vediamo ragazzi, e quello che vediamo un po' tutti credo sia il peggior Milan degli ultimi 30 anni. Difficile essere ottimisti con questo allenatore, questo gioco, questi giocatori (almeno alcuni) e di conseguenza nessun reale obiettivo da Milan già dopo meno di tre mesi di campionato.
Abbastanza deprimente direi.


----------



## Vinz (25 Novembre 2012)

Abbiati stasera ovviamente non può non farne una delle sue.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Questa partita è davvero poco sentita. Credo sia il Milan Juve meno sentito di sempre. Proprio per questo, se gli rompessimo il c godrei il doppio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Novembre 2012)

se perdessimo siamo praticamente quartultimi con ben 2 punti in più del genoa...

DOBBIAMO VINCERE

altrimenti qua finiamo il girone d'andata a 20 punti scarsi...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Lo spirito è proporzionale a quello che vediamo ragazzi, e quello che vediamo un po' tutti credo sia il peggior Milan degli ultimi 30 anni. Difficile essere ottimisti con questo allenatore, questo gioco, questi giocatori (almeno alcuni) e di conseguenza nessun reale obiettivo da Milan già dopo meno di tre mesi di campionato.
> Abbastanza deprimente purtroppo.



Appunto,questo intendo!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> se perdessimo siamo praticamente quartultimi con ben 2 punti in più del genoa...
> 
> DOBBIAMO VINCERE
> 
> altrimenti qua finiamo il girone d'andata a 20 punti scarsi...


E' una fissa oh,comunque il Genoa è in zona salvezza.Io credo che a Catania,vedendo le molteplici assenza rossoblu,si possa vincere!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' una fissa oh,comunque il Genoa è in zona salvezza


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Figuratevi il Milan che fa la partita della vita....

Spero in quche miracolo, ma onestamente 2 fisso. Sono di un altro pianeta e corrono troppo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Figuratevi il Milan che fa la partita della vita....
> 
> Spero in quche miracolo, ma onestamente 2 fisso. Sono di un altro pianeta e corrono troppo



E' questa la vera mannaia,ahinoi.Fisicamente sono alieni!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Appunto,questo intendo!



Si era solo un ribadire la cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Io spero solo che i nostri diano il massimo e non facciano str.... in difesa.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si era solo un ribadire la cosa.



Infatti avevo capito cosa intendevi!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che i nostri diano il massimo e non facciano str.... in difesa.



Proprio se penso alla difesa mi vengono i brividi


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Babba bia se segna quel cesso di bender siamo da ibernare


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Problema per Abbiati. Gioca Amelia


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Si è rotto Abbiati


----------



## chicagousait (25 Novembre 2012)

Tra Abbiati e Amelia nn so chi sia peggio


----------



## Vinz (25 Novembre 2012)

Meenghia che gli ho tirato ad Abbiati


----------



## Barragan (25 Novembre 2012)

Non so se è un bene o un male che non giochi Abbiati...


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Novembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Tra Abbiati e Amelia nn so chi sia peggio


Verissimo,però nelle partite contro gli avversari più importanti questa stagione (Napoli ed Inter) Abbiati c'ha messo in entrambe le occasioni il suo zampino,meglio così.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sento che il capitano sarà Montolivo.Lol,davvero?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Meenghia che gli ho tirato ad Abbiati



....potevi tirarla a Buffon.....


----------



## drama 84 (25 Novembre 2012)

confermo montolivo capitano


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Boh ..amelia abbiati du cessi, uno vale l'altro.
Anzi meglio cosi', va a finire che amelia fa la partita della vita dopo le paperelle di abbiati


----------



## BB7 (25 Novembre 2012)

L'unico modo per uscirne indenni è un harakiri della Rube...


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Berlusca negli spogliatoi!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Il problema è che la rube ha gia perso, e contro l'Inter....il jolly sconfitta purtroppo è stato usato contro di loro....


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

che odioso lo speaker..non si capisce mai niente


----------



## walter 22 (25 Novembre 2012)

Buona partita e forza Milan


----------



## The P (25 Novembre 2012)

Chi definiva Allegri uno tosto aggrappandosi al fatto che ha mandato via Pirlo, Ronaldinho, "panchinato" Seedorf (ma quando mai!) ecc ecc deve davvero fare un grande passo indietro: Montolivo capitano come richiesto da Berlusconi *__*


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Forza Milan!


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

che pagliaccio sto lapo


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Forza Milan!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

ma che buffonata di coreografia è?

doveva esserci almeno mezzo striscione su Munta... vabe


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

E dedicata a Van Basten la coregrafia


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

ok allora mi scuso

però ogni tanto fare coreografie adeguate


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Siamo partiti bene


----------



## chicagousait (25 Novembre 2012)

Bravo Mattia


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Novembre 2012)

Questo Constant coi piedi è un cancro


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

mamma quanto e' cesso costant


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Ma stai indietro Binho


----------



## Moruboshy (25 Novembre 2012)

Bella azione


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Che ****


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Novembre 2012)

El Shaarawy non può fare 90 minuti così, fisicamente è logorante.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

bel pressing

servirebbe un minimo di velocità


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

costant pieta'.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Ma come fanno questi a murare sempre tutto?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Ma come fanno in ogni ripartenza essere gia tutti dietro la linea della palla? Attaccano in 499 poi sono gia tutti dietro in 2 secondi


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Rizzoli ha già fatto capire in che direzione arbitra....


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Rizzoli ha già fatto capire in che direzione arbitra....



Si era capito già dalla designazione!


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

bonucci simula


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Che palle gia sono forti in piu Rizzoli


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bonucci peggio di Busquets... buffone


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

comunque un po' noiosa


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## LeonFlare (25 Novembre 2012)

Dai adesso la smetterete di piangere


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

se è rigore era rosso ****aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Goooooooooollllllllllllllllllll Caressa suca


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia la stava parando


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

gooooooooooooool


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1-0


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

BENEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gobbi chupaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Sto godendo. Attendo i gobbi complottisti


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo perche' non era rigore.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo come un riccio, rigore inesistente e rigore quasi parato da Buffon ahah


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

ne godo


----------



## Moruboshy (25 Novembre 2012)

Non da rigore ma il gesto scompostissimo..


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

GODO inesistente


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2012)

adesso prepariamoci perchè appena rizzoli verrà a sapere che non era rigore, compenserà di tutto.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Gli stiamo facendo un mazzo così


----------



## LeonFlare (25 Novembre 2012)

Moruboshy ha scritto:


> Non da rigore ma il gesto scompostissimo..



Cosa significa scusa ? Che se voglio tentare un colpo di pene non posso ?


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

ripagato muntari!! [gobbi cit]


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

prima di ripagare muntari ce ne devono dare 10 rigori così


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Cosa significa scusa ? Che se voglio tentare un colpo di pene non posso ?



aveva il braccio larghissimo e probabilmente l'arbitro ha pensato che l'avrà presa di braccio. 
anzi, mi sembra l'abbia segnalato il guardalinee il rigore, quindi chissà cosa ha visto dalla sua visuale.


----------



## LeonFlare (25 Novembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> prima di ripagare muntari ce ne devono dare 10 rigori così



No, 30.


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

bravo binho.


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> aveva il braccio larghissimo e probabilmente l'arbitro ha pensato che l'avrà presa di braccio.
> anzi, mi sembra l'abbia segnalato il guardalinee il rigore, quindi chissà cosa ha visto dalla sua visuale.




mi pare sia stato l'assistente di porta Andrea De Marco


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> No, 30.


Per la juve 28, ah no.


----------



## Vinz (25 Novembre 2012)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Dai adesso la smetterete di piangere


Hai ragione, sto godendo abbestia.

Avevi già un'infrazione, 1 mese di ban


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Maledetto Barzagli, sto zappatore


----------



## LeonFlare (25 Novembre 2012)

1 mese di ban per aver detto cosa ?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2012)

mamma mia come è scivolato male stephan, spero non sia niente.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

barzagli figlio di trota


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

barzagli ovviamente niente giallo...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Murano tutto comunque


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Dobbiamo essere più cattivi in avanti


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia che zappatori


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

ma i gialli zebrati di ********* ????


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Carezza "Il Milan ha giocato un PO' meglio"

Un pò???


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Dai dai..


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carezza "Il Milan ha giocato un PO' meglio"
> 
> Un pò???



Caressa è un gobbo ridicolo. Per fortuna che non ho Sky


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

molto bene primo tempo, belle azioni e buoni contrasti

Elsha sente la pressione stasera, lo si può capire


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Buon primo tempo.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Nei loro errori avremmo DOVUTO fare meglio. Peccato che non abbiamo un Milito


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Partita per ora dominata,è tempo di azzannarli alla giugulare.
P.S. Rigore inesistente,ma GODO.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Novembre 2012)

Stiamo giocando bene. La giuve nn se lo aspettava


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2012)

il milan pecca sulle ripartenze non riusciamo mai ad approfittarne


----------



## Morghot (25 Novembre 2012)

Troppi sprechi troppi, almeno 2 dovevamo farglieli ***** eva


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Novembre 2012)

La Juve è stra-stanca. Noi dobbiamo essere più incisivi, perchè il golletto di ***** la Juve te lo fa secondo me.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Novembre 2012)

Grandissima partita! Peccato per quel 4 contro 3 finito male. Speriamo di continuare così!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Novembre 2012)

Rubare ai ladri non ha prezzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Stiamo dominando,ci siamo magnati troppi gol,rigore inesistente,ma chissenefrega!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Novembre 2012)

il rigore non c'era, e io godo 

partitone assurdo di de sciglio e constant


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo. Godo godo godo. Rubare ai ladri, ma quanto godo! Godo!

e godo triplo, in faccia a Caressa e al suo "un po'". Ridicolo. Han fatto un tiro in porta in 45minuti se non su fuorigioco.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (25 Novembre 2012)

Il rigore era inesistente... Però stiamo giocando bene e la Juventus sta facendo ****** stranamente... Speriamo continui così!


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Godo. Godo godo godo. Rubare ai ladri, ma quanto godo! Godo!
> 
> e godo triplo, in faccia a Caressa e al suo "un po'". Ridicolo. Han fatto un tiro in porta in 45minuti se non su fuorigioco.


Concordo, persino quella ***** di Bergomi, lo ha corretto, dicendo che abbiamo giocato "decisamente meglio". Certo che la Juve non ci sta capendo niente, forse anche a causa della partita fatta contro il Chelsea. Pirlo, Vidal ed Isla disastrosi e quando Pirlo gioca male, la Juve difficilmente riesce a fare sue le partite.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Novembre 2012)

Oh ma a rivederlo d'angolo, sembra rigore per davvero.


----------



## Principe (25 Novembre 2012)

Stasera se c'era Pato era già 3 a 0 e' chiaro che lui deve giocare titolare ci manca il bomber


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Il 2 della juve a 6.25


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2012)

vinz m ha fatto rotolare con quel ban


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Bisogna segnare per forza di cose prima del 70° perchè poi si entra nei minuti di **** della rube


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Bazzicando su facebook noto che c'è gente gobba che parla VERAMENTE di scandalo e vergogna. Questi stanno male


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

per ora (prega per noi......) ottima tattica, i 3 a centrocampo bloccano tutto e ripartono subito sugli esterni

bravo Allegri!


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bazzicando su facebook noto che c'è gente gobba che parla VERAMENTE di scandalo e vergogna. Questi stanno male



Lascia perdere.Ho dato un'occhiata veloce,non l'avessi mai fatto...


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

Piu' che de sciglio sta giocando stra-bene deggiong


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Novembre 2012)

Occhio che magari a Rizzoli viene la brillante idea di compensare...


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Chi definiva Allegri uno tosto aggrappandosi al fatto che ha mandato via Pirlo, Ronaldinho, "panchinato" Seedorf (ma quando mai!) ecc ecc deve davvero fare un grande passo indietro: Montolivo capitano come richiesto da Berlusconi *__*



E il Boa centravanti


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Tanto ci penserà rizzoli a sistemare le cose


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Novembre 2012)

Gobbi di ............!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcanum (25 Novembre 2012)

Finora per quanto riguarda i terzini non possiamo lamentarci affatto...è anche vero che Isla sta facendo schifo al c..


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Novembre 2012)

MADONNA QUANTO GODO.......per ora.....


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Certo a noi na botta di **** con sti errori avversari mai eh.....


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Sto Vidal è un assassino


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

han già fatto 4 falli sulla caviglia piena neanche fischiati...


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

ma dai ..tutti chiusi in difesa


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

è finito l'ossigeno


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

serve emanuela per boateng per attaccare gli spazi


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

se continuiamo cosi' non si porta manco 1 punto


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

che dormite mamma mia... inspiegabile sto calo


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

iniziano i cambi illogici.........


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Pazzini mabbasta!!!


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Pazzini....


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

senza parole...


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

quest'anno cmq ci tocca pagare la tassa Boateng... la sua presenza in campo è inspiegabile


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Zapata....


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

zapata, un giocatore in piu' per la rube


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

rotto mexes?


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

Zapata..una rovina


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Boateng che cesso mamma mia


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

elsharaui sta segnando tanto, ma serve un attaccante, anche uno alla di vaio


----------



## esjie (25 Novembre 2012)

"Chi ha il Milan nel cuore non chiama il procuratore"...bravi


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

Flamini ROTFL


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

flamini ma che scarsone st'allegri


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

mavvia ma non si puòòòòòòòò!!!!!!!! Allegri ma vattene...


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

sto costabile non lo sa nemmeno lui come ha fatto


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

costanteeeee!!!


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

bojan emanuelson...no Flamini


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Il piu scarso numerop 10 della storia del Milan credo


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Fiuuuuuuuuuu mamma mia


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

sofferenza...


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

amelia un folle


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2012)

4 minuti ROTFL


----------



## Petrecte (25 Novembre 2012)

Pazzini inutile......


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

un fuorigioco gobbo visto!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Novembre 2012)

Aahahahahahhaahhahahaha bravi tutti


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

grandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ale (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2012)

godo a palla, ladri basstardi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Vittoria per il morale.


----------



## Principe (25 Novembre 2012)

Berlusconi ha poteri magici unica spiegazione


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (25 Novembre 2012)

Mamma mia che goduria. Bravi tutti, Boateng a morte, Montolivo eroe.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Come GODO!


----------



## BB7 (25 Novembre 2012)

grandissimi tutti i ragazzi. Nel secondo tempo era ampiamente prevedibile il nostro calo di intensità, però non abbiamo preso gol quindi bene cosi. Bravi tutti, De Sciglio sempre più in crescita grandissimo


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo godo godo godo e ancora GODO

Montolivo SONTUOSO


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

missione compiuta


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Conteeeeeeeee sukaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2012)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ****eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo godo godo godo godo godo abbiamo vinto rubando


----------



## E81 (25 Novembre 2012)

ahahah bene così! Juve m! XD


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Stragodooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Mi dispiace solo non aver visto la faccia di bronzo di Conte in panchina


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Novembre 2012)

sto godendo

STO GODENDO


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (25 Novembre 2012)

incredibile!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2012)

costantino new hero.


----------



## walter 22 (25 Novembre 2012)

Gobbi di m...a a casa...


----------



## morokan (25 Novembre 2012)

montolivo era un bluff.........grande spirito grandi problemi ancora, ma hanno sopperito con l'agonismo, de sciglio grandissimo el 92 immenso bravi!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Novembre 2012)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee grande il mio milannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn <3 0/58 GODO E GODOOOOOOO domani in centro a sfottere a gogoooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha poteri magici unica spiegazione



Ahahhaha è vero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2012)

bellissimo! ci siamo presi una piccola rivincita


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2012)

Vittoria meritata la vostra. Noi entrati in campo con atteggiamento sbagliato. Onore ai vincitori.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Novembre 2012)

E andiamo!!!!


----------



## Morghot (25 Novembre 2012)

Il gol di muntari vendicato, pazzini come al solito spacca in due la partita, fondamentale.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Novembre 2012)

voglio sentire la piangina bianconeraaaaaaaaaaaa

la voglio sentireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Incredbile 4 punti tra nabbule e rube, ed io che pensavo 0


----------



## Vinz (25 Novembre 2012)

Questo è per il gol di Muntari dell'anno scorso, gobbi schifosi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Novembre 2012)

*GODO

GODO 

GODO*

Rubare in casa dei ladri mi fa eiaculare come poche volte in questa vita da provinciale.

GRANDI TUTTI E GRAZIE A TUTTI RAGAZZI. HANNO VINTO COL CUORE


----------



## The P (25 Novembre 2012)

Costant, Montolivo, De Sciglio, Robinho fantastici

Grandissimi anche Elsha e De Jong

Ma le vere sorprese sono Constant e De Sciglio, pazzeschi


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

de sciglio 8
costant 9


----------



## BB7 (25 Novembre 2012)

Niente Link!


----------



## DennyJersey (25 Novembre 2012)

Che goduria pazzescaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## colcuoresivince (25 Novembre 2012)

Dove sono gli occasionali che ci davano per spacciati prima del fischio d'inizio?
Non abbiamo grandi fenomeni in squadra ma abbiamo dominato!
Grande prestazione!


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2012)

Conte dira: Non e' bossibile guello non e' rigore...il solido mavioso di galliani che combra l albidro,tutti in galera!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Finalmente una partita da MILAN.
De Jong sontuoso,Constant bravissimo,De Sciglio strepitoso.Nel complesso bravi tutti,tranne purtroppo Boateng.
P.S. GODO per il rigore,cani!


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Novembre 2012)

che constant

che de sciglio

abate mai più in campooooooooooooo


----------



## Emanuele (25 Novembre 2012)

Grandi ragazzi, ci abbiamo messo il cuore 

Una piccola soddisfazione in una stagione orrenda, avanti così


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Voto alla squadra 7,5.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2012)

Non ci sto più dentro regaaass quanto godoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bmb (25 Novembre 2012)

Mi sento quasi interista a esultare per una semplice vittoria, sapendo già che sarà l'unica consolazione dell'anno. Ma godo come un riccio in calore.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Novembre 2012)

Conoscendo Berlusconi... scometto è merito suo...


----------



## Hammer (25 Novembre 2012)

Voto alla squadra: 7,5.
Migliore in campo: Montolivo
Menzione d'onore a Constant e De Sciglio, eroici


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

una grande vittoria,una partita col cuore...grandi ragazzi!!!!


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Voto alla squadra 10. Di più non potevano fare.


----------



## Morghot (25 Novembre 2012)

<------------ che bello


----------



## sion (25 Novembre 2012)

GODO E BASTA.

serata da ricordare..era da un pezzo che non mi sentivo cosi.

montolivo grandissimo


----------



## peppe75 (25 Novembre 2012)

CHE GODUUUUUURIAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
COSTANT E DE SCIGLIO.....FENOMENIIIII!!!!!!!!
Andiamo ragazziiii!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicagousait (25 Novembre 2012)

Questo rigore regalato nn ha niente a che fare con il gol di Muntari. Quello ci è costato lo scudetto. 


Ho la bacheca di FB piangente, gli juventini sn tutti disperati e lamentosi per questa sconfitta.


----------



## Morghot (25 Novembre 2012)

Vabbè in qualche modo comunque è stato ripagato anche se il peso è ben diverso


----------



## honestsimula (25 Novembre 2012)

boateng mai piu in campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo copiosamente ...


----------



## pipporo (25 Novembre 2012)

dopo la festa scudeto l'anno scorso cera una foto con due gobbi e un striscione : gol di muntari? era buonooo , voglio quela foto, aiutatemi vi prego.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (25 Novembre 2012)

Oggi è successo un vero e proprio miracolo!!! Grande prestazione dei notri ragazzi (De Sciglio si è fatto perdonare per la partita contro la Fiorentina). Rigore inesistente. Ma a parer mio abbiamo strameritato!!! FORZA MILAN GRAZIE DI TUTTO!! TI AMO!


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Godiamoci questa soddisfazione


----------



## peppe75 (25 Novembre 2012)

Sììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì Scusatemi se ho già postato ma la gioia è GRANDEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
F********* Agnelli e parrucchino!!


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2012)

se abbiamo questa intensita forse al quarto di finale di champions ci arriviamo.


----------



## BB7 (25 Novembre 2012)

Ma solo io ho sentito che forse il tocco col braccio anche se leggero c'è stato? Cmq a parte questa situazione nel primo tempo l'arbitraggio era a senso unico... non ci ha nemmeno dato un calcio di punizione dal limite netto


----------



## sion (25 Novembre 2012)

ma di certo il rigore non cambia la goduria..abbiamo giocato bene dall'inizio alla fine..

loro tutte le volte che hanno vinto rubando se ne sbattono,si prendono i 3 punti e ciao..


----------



## andre (25 Novembre 2012)

che partita montolivo, da 9


----------



## DR_1 (25 Novembre 2012)

Chi è che diceva che la Juve vinceva a spasso?

E' stata orrenda, inguardabile.
Non prendo neanche i singoli, hanno giocato da schifo tutti quanti con una superficialità imbarazzante.
DeSciglio ha completamente annullato Asamoah sulla fascia.

Nel complesso è stata una partitaccia, non tanto perchè abbiamo perso, ma è proprio stata una partitaccia in generale.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Novembre 2012)

Vittoria che fa morale, pur giunta su un rigore inesistente. Juve fortissima, ma paga anche lei l'impegno di CL. Noi stasera tosti, anche se al solito nel secondo tempo caliamo spaventosamente dal punto di vista fisico. Ma per stasera nulla da chiedere di più.

Amelia s.v. - Mai impegnato

De Sciglio 7,5 - Partita monstre dal punto di vista difensivo, e non disdegna alcune finezze e cross interessanti. Bravissimo.
Constant 6,5 - Salva un goal e in generale tiene benissimo. Assente offensivamente.
Yepes 7 - Grandissimo Mario. Peccato abbia 37 anni.
Mexes 7 - Grandissimo Philippe. Se giocasse sempre così!

Montolivo 7 - Prima da capitano. Se la merita tutta, per la grinta e la qualità che mette. Alla faccia di chi ne ha parlato male e fosse convinto che questo era un giocatorino.
De Jong 7 - Prima partita di livello internazionale. Grinta e pressing a tutto campo, con palloni recuperati e riproposte offensive.
Nocerino 6,5 - Antonio è in netta è ripresa. Recupera e imposta alla grande.

Boateng 5 - Francamente inutile.
Robinho 6,5 - Finchè ha birra in corpo molto pericoloso.
El Sharaawy 6,5 - Non brillantissimo, ma corre per tutto il campo in maniera impressionante, andando a chiudere situazioni scabrose. Sempre bravo.

Pazzini 5 - Qualche pallone lo tiene, ma molti non ce la fa. Male.
Zapata 6 - Fortunatamente entra attento e non fa errori.
Flamini 6 - Anche lui entra con buona determinazione, senza fare falli usuali per lui.

Allegri 7,5 - Stavolta la prepara benissimo. Nulla da dire. Solo non capisco come mai noi più di 60 minuti sulle gambe di grande livello, non ce l'abbiamo (parlo degli ultimi 3 anni).


----------



## Nivre (25 Novembre 2012)

Vincere cosi contro questi Ladri schifosi non ha prezzo. Madonna come GODO!!!


----------



## Cm Punk (25 Novembre 2012)

Che goduria immensa!
Credo che non dimenticherò mai questa bella goduria!

Sono fantastici gli juventini che gridano allo scandalo dopo i 390423904923 aiuti che hanno avuto, che poi il rigore non è ancora chiaro, in diretta sembrava assolutamente di mano


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2012)

sono senza parole,so solo che il mio pisello è duro e che sto eiaculando


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] il caffe' che hai promesso????


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2012)

Inchini


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Amelia 6 ordinaria amministrazione

De Sciglio 8 Distrugge Asamoah
Constant 7
Yepes 7,5 
Mexes 7 

Montolivo 8
De Jong 7,5 Prima grande partita
Nocerino 7 Idem con Nigel

Boateng 6 Per l'impegno
Robinho 7
El Sharaawy 7 Si fa il sedere tutta la partita

Pazzini 6
Zapata 6 
Flamini 6 

Allegri 8 Stavolta enorme!!!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (25 Novembre 2012)

facile vincere contro cech saponetta eh??

con questo Montolivo si possono fare molti punti ancora


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Tuttosport : "Immagini televisive prima mostrano il cileno che colpisce chiaramente con la schiena, poi ancora più rallentate evidenziano un tocco con il braccio impercettibilmente prima che il pallone colpisca il fianco."


----------



## Alex (25 Novembre 2012)

partita grandiosa, finalmente hanno giocato col cuore


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Novembre 2012)

Grandissima prestazione, di orgoglio nel primo tempo e di sacrificio nel secondo. Una vittoria che potrebbe cambiare la stagione in positivo, forse.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2012)

yepes ha detto a giovinco"non picchio i bambini"

ROTFL


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Chi è che diceva che la Juve vinceva a spasso?
> 
> E' stata orrenda, inguardabile.
> Non prendo neanche i singoli, hanno giocato da schifo tutti quanti con una superficialità imbarazzante.
> ...



più che asamoah a me ha stupito in negativo isla, tant'è che padoin ha fatto il triplo dei suoi cross e si è reso molto più pericoloso.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Monumentali De Jong e Monto.Fenomenali!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Novembre 2012)

sucate! e andiamo


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)

Io avevo buone sensazioni alla vigilia. Ero sicuro che avremmo fatto una gran partita


----------



## Doctore (25 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Inchini


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (25 Novembre 2012)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Sììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì Scusatemi se ho già postato ma la gioia è GRANDEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
> F********* Agnelli e parrucchino!!


Completamente d'accordo


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Novembre 2012)

Ma quanto godo?


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> più che asamoah a me ha stupito in negativo isla, tant'è che padoin ha fatto il triplo dei suoi cross e si è reso molto più pericoloso.



Isla si sta dimostrando un bidone degno di Melo finora.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (25 Novembre 2012)

Peggior Juve della stagione e miglior Milan in fase difensiva della stagione. Gioco se ne è visto poco.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> yepes ha detto a giovinco"non picchio i bambini"
> 
> ROTFL



seriamente?? idolo ahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Ho paura.
> 
> E sarò allo stadio.



[MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] è andata bene.....


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> yepes ha detto a giovinco"non picchio i bambini"
> 
> ROTFL



Non ci credo


----------



## smallball (25 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> yepes ha detto a giovinco"non picchio i bambini"
> 
> ROTFL



idolo assoluto!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> yepes ha detto a giovinco"non picchio i bambini"
> 
> ROTFL



....ha fatto bene


----------



## JulesWinnfield (25 Novembre 2012)

io non posso credere che abbiamo giocato in modo così attento ed ordinato in difesa... fase difensiva perfetta


----------



## Principe (25 Novembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Vittoria che fa morale, pur giunta su un rigore inesistente. Juve fortissima, ma paga anche lei l'impegno di CL. Noi stasera tosti, anche se al solito nel secondo tempo caliamo spaventosamente dal punto di vista fisico. Ma per stasera nulla da chiedere di più.
> 
> Amelia s.v. - Mai impegnato
> 
> ...


 
7 e 7 a montolivo e de jong ma che partita hai visto ????? 8 ad entrambi e' il minimo e cmq Boateng si è' sbattuto e ha fatto giocate 6,5 minimo altrimenti qua vediamo sempre il bicchiere mezzo vuoto


----------



## DR_1 (25 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Isla si sta dimostrando un bidone degno di Melo finora.



+1


----------



## Polis (25 Novembre 2012)

YEPES IDOLO. Dico solo questo.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Novembre 2012)

Ma la faccia di Silvio a fine partita?!?!?!??!


----------



## Cm Punk (25 Novembre 2012)

Vedere le interviste di Marmotta e di quel secondo allenatore pagliaccio e sconosciuto mi stanno facendo godere ancora in maniera pazzesca


----------



## Sheldon92 (25 Novembre 2012)

Eeeeh...é colpa del gol di Robinho (cit.). GODO GODO GODO! Montolivo, DeSci e Costant stasera sono stati eroici!


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2012)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> +1



La cosa che mi fa infuriare di più è il prezzo che è stato pagato. Invece di spendere vagonate di milioni per lui e per l'inutile Giovinco bisognava prendere la punta seria, punto. Purtroppo è un errore di mercato che ci porteremo almeno appresso fino a gennaio.


----------



## Butcher (25 Novembre 2012)

Dico solo una cosa.
Suca!


----------



## Tom! (25 Novembre 2012)

Questa è stata la partita che si era sognato Allegri: gol del milan (un calcio da fermo, un gol in mischia o autogol) e poi tutti a difendere.
Senza il rigore il milan avrebbe concesso spazi alla juve, che comunque ha giocato una schifezza.
Fatto sta che oggi nessuno è indignato e domani non ci saranno i titoloni.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Novembre 2012)

A cose normali godrei poco nel vincere con un rigore inesistente, ma pensando ai commenti di molti juventini dopo la partita che ha deciso il campionato scorso, non posso che godere...In ogni caso grande prestazione e vittoria più che meritata...quasi mi spiace a questo punto abbiano perso con l'Inter...fossimo stati noi a interrompere la striscia sarebbe stata una soddisfazione doppia...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Questa è stata la partita che si era sognato Allegri: gol del milan (un calcio da fermo, un gol in mischia o autogol) e poi tutti a difendere.
> Senza il rigore il milan avrebbe concesso spazi alla juve, che comunque ha giocato una schifezza.
> Fatto sta che oggi nessuno è indignato e domani non ci saranno i titoloni.



Pero' intanto godiamo e comunque dopo il gol come mai non ne avete fatti 5???Misteri della fede???


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Brontolo (25 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


>



esatto, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pero' intanto godiamo e comunque dopo il gol come mai non ne avete fatti 5???Misteri della fede???



.....Andreas lascia rosicare loro per una volta...


----------



## Tom! (25 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pero' intanto godiamo e comunque dopo il gol come mai non ne avete fatti 5???Misteri della fede???



No eh, sia chiaro siete stati bravi, avete fatto un'ottima partita molto cinica.
Se non ci aveste frantumato le scatole per una stagione intera per il gol di muntari non sarei nemmeno qui, anche perché dalla juve nessuna polemica, non siamo mica l'Inter noi.


----------



## Morghot (25 Novembre 2012)

Comunque possiamo insultarlo in tutti i modi il nano ma cè da dire che è un talismano vero, sempre lode a silvio da adesso in poi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Novembre 2012)

Yepes a Giovinco, dopo la spinta: " Io non picchio i bambini " 


IDOLO, ahahahahahahahah.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)

Comunque Montolivo che calciatore,stasera da 8,5!


----------



## sheva90 (25 Novembre 2012)

Godo. Partita di grande impegno e abnegazione, col cuore si vince, non me l'aspettavo proprio.


----------



## Harvey (25 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Montolivo che calciatore,stasera da 8,5!



Non ha sbagliato una virgola, qualità impressionante nonostante abbia lottato come un mulo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Nivre (25 Novembre 2012)

Montolivo il migliore in campo, doveva battere lui il rigore.


----------



## Morghot (26 Novembre 2012)

AHAAHAHAH gullo mito ancora esiste


----------



## R41D3N (26 Novembre 2012)

Ci voleva una serata così!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Novembre 2012)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beralios (26 Novembre 2012)

complimenti per la vittoria dovuta sopratutto per demerito nostro...



saluti


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2012)

beralios ha scritto:


> complimenti per la vittoria dovuta sopratutto per demerito nostro...
> 
> 
> 
> saluti



Qui si parla di calcio VERO (non quello di facebook) in maniera civile ed educata (e diversi tuoi compagni di tifo possono confermartelo). Se vuoi parlare di calcio, sei il benvenuto. Altrimenti...


----------



## Harvey (26 Novembre 2012)

beralios ha scritto:


> complimenti per la vittoria dovuta sopratutto per demerito nostro...
> 
> 
> 
> saluti


Grazie per il contributo  Era importante come primo messaggio!

Godiamoci questa bella serata fratelli rossoneri


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] è andata bene.....



decisamente, godo


----------



## Brontolo (26 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Yepes a Giovinco, dopo la spinta: " Io non picchio i bambini "
> 
> 
> IDOLO, ahahahahahahahah.



acc....non riesco a trovare un video della scena!


----------



## S T B (26 Novembre 2012)

Rosicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Novembre 2012)

finalmente una domenica da Milan,come non se ne vivevano da tempo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2012)

Vincere contro i gobbi, dopo una prestazione convincente, e grazie a un rigore inesistente.
Cosa chiedere di più?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2012)

beralios ha scritto:


> complimenti per la vittoria dovuta sopratutto per demerito nostro...
> 
> 
> 
> saluti


Ovviamente,sia mai ammettere la superiorita' dell'avversario.Vi prendo una statistica:
Milan 13 tiri totali(7 in porta)
Juve 5(2 in porta)

Penso basti!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....Andreas lascia rosicare loro per una volta...


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2012)

Amelia 6,5 Poco impegnato, ma quando lo fa è sicuro, cosi come lo è con i piedi.

De Sciglio 7,5 Preciso, sicuro, concentrato, con personalità.
Constant 6,5 Pensa sopratutto alla fase difensiva, giustamente, la fa pure molto bene.
Yepes 7 Sarebbe da clonare.
Mexes 7 Si dimentica Giovinco rischiando l'ennesimo errore, per il resto una sicurezza.

Montolivo 7,5 Leader, corre come un matto e fa bene entrambe le fasi.
De Jong 7 Stasera finalmente ha fatto più del compitino, ha dimostrato la grinta e l'agonismo che fin da subito tutti volevano.
Nocerino 6,5 Sbaglia spesso cose elementari, ma ci mette il cuore, giocatore da recuperare.

Boateng 6 Meglio fisicamente, nel primo tempo fa una fase di non possesso molto buona. Negli ultimi metri sbaglia occasioni d'oro.
Robinho 6,5 La forma è quel che è, finchè ne ha da fantasia e tecnica alla squadra. Importante.
El Sharaawy 7,5 Corre come un matto, 10 per il sacrificio, a scapito della brillantezza la davanti, che talento umile.
Pazzini 5,5 Tiene su pochi palloni, si prende pochi falli, non fa respirare la squadra. Arrugginito.

Zapata 6 Non era facile entrare a partita in corso ed esser subito attenti, bravo.
Flamini SV

Allegri 7 Partita preparata bene, ragazzi caricati. Un solo appunto, forse il terzo cambio andava fatto prima, si avrebbe sofferto meno.


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2012)

Bravo Jino. Dai, fate le pagelle.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Novembre 2012)

Non so per quante altre ore starò a godere, stasera tutti perfetti, 11 leoni, grazie ragazzi

Amelia 6,5
Constant 7,5
Mexes 7
Yepes 6,5
De Sciglio 7,5
De Jong 7
Nocerino 7
Montolivo 7,5
Boateng 6,5
Robinho 6,5
El Shaarawy 7,5

Pazzini 7
Zapata 6,5


----------



## Brain84 (26 Novembre 2012)

Amelia 6 SPettatore anche sulla respinta di Giovinco fatta da Costant
De Sciglio 7,5 Pulito e preciso, sempre più bravo
Constant 7 Ha annullato Isla, qualche difficoltà con Padoin ma si immola in fase difensiva
Yepes 7,5 Grinta e caparbietà, sembra avere 20 anni
Mexes 7 Tranne un paio di anomalie, gioca alla grandissima. Complimenti

Montolivo 8 Il nuovo metronomo.
De Jong 7 Oggi ha fatto l'interditore alla grandissima, sdradicando decine di palloni, grandissimo
Nocerino 6,5 La grinta ce l'ha, la voglia pure, gli manca il ritmo partita secondo me
Boateng 6,5 Si sbatte tantissimo ma deve ancora migliorare e ritrovare la tecnica che aveva.
Robinho 6,5 Corre negli spazi, fa un sacco di movimento e manda in tilt la Juve, molto bravo anche se fuori forma
El Sharaawy 7,5 Fa praticamente il terzino per 3/4 della gara, non poteva davvero fare di più
Pazzini 5 È una prima punta e si vede, fuori dall'area fa un paio di colpi pregevoli ma poco altro

Zapata 6 Un paio di salvataggi buoni li ha fatti
Flamini SV bravo nel recupero sul finale

Allegri 7,5 Era la sua partita, ha superato Conte e messo a tacere un bel pò di scricchiolii, chi lo dava per morto si è sbagliato


----------



## JulesWinnfield (26 Novembre 2012)

Amelia: 6
Constant: 7,5
Mexes: 7
Yepes: 6,5
De Sciglio: 7
De Jong: 6,5
Montolivo: 7,5
Elshaarawy: 7
Nocerino: 6,5
Robinho: 7
Boateng: 6

Pazzini: 6
Flamini: s.v.
Zapata: 6


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Novembre 2012)

Che dire ragazzi è stata una vittoria meritata e sofferta.
Migliore in campo De Sciglio...Anche Constant ha fatto molto bene sulla sinistra..Ma un conto è contenere e saltare uno spompo e mezzo morto Isla. Tutt'altra storia è avere come avversario quel mastino che è Asamoah..De Sciglio lo ha annullato,non è riuscito a saltarlo nemmeno una volta..Cosa che Mattia invece ha fatto ai danni di Asamoah.

Secondo me De Sciglio è il miglior difensore che abbiamo.Sta anche migliorando nella fase offensiva.Mi ricorda sempre di più lo Zambrotta dei tempi migliori.

Finito l'elogio al "mio pupillo" posso dire che hanno giocato tutti bene..Montolivo superlativo,De Jong ottimo!!Sembrava di vedere in campo il nostro amato Gattuso dei bei tempi.Il faraone va bè devo anche commentarlo???

Insomma tutti molto bene!!Ora bisogna giocare sempre con questa grinta!!Cosi risaliamo come si deve la classifica!


----------



## Livestrong (26 Novembre 2012)

Godo poco


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2012)

Comunque vinciamo sempre quando non lottiamo per niente.


----------



## Albijol (26 Novembre 2012)

Do solo un voto, ad Abate  :

voto 10: in tribuna dà il meglio di sè


----------



## Harvey (26 Novembre 2012)

Piccolo OT:

Ma sta gnoccona che era con Silvio ieri in tribuna?












Ne parlavano come la sua nuova "fidanzata", casualmente ex consigliere provinciale PDL a Napoli


----------



## Tobi (26 Novembre 2012)

ho sentito dire che una juve mediocre poteva far punti contro il miglior milan possibile e che la partita non l ha vinta il milan ma l ha persa la Juve..

Per come ho visto io la partita, per 1 ora abbondante l'unica squadra che ha praticato pressing e corsa è stato il Milan
I laterali della Juve con il freno a mano poichè tenevamo su 3 attaccanti
Pirlo costretto sempre a passaggi o cambi di gioco in orizzontale abbastanza inutili in quanto avevamo la parte centrale del campo ben coperta con i 3 mediani davanti alla difesa a far scudo.

Poi ok si sapeva che la Juve sarebbe venuta fuori nella parte finale visto che noi quel ritmo non lo potevamo tenere per tutta la partita, e loro avevano la necessità di rimontare.

Grande Milan, ieri sera mi hai fatto provare delle emozioni che non provavo da parecchio. Giocassimo con questa voglia e queste motivazioni sempre....


----------



## runner (26 Novembre 2012)

che goduta allucinate!!
abbiamo vinto contro gli spocchiosi che mettono sempre i carri davanti ai buoi!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Novembre 2012)

*Amelia 6.5* Da sicurezza, viene chiamato pochissimo in causa ma quando lo fa dimostra carattere. Bene nelle uscite sulle palle alte;
*Costant 6.5* Ok, in fase di impostazione è peggio di un caprone. Ma in fase difensiva è un muro, avrà bloccato 15 cross buoni sulla sua fascia, si aiuta molto con il fisico e fa un ottimo lavoro;
*Mexes 7* Un'altra grande prestazione, sicuramente il gol con l'Anderlecht lo ha caricato. Sulle palle alte regna nella sua area di rigore, non si fa mai superare;
*Yepes 7* Aiutato da una buona forma fisica, sforna un'altra prestazione di alto livello. E' un vero leader, peccato per l'età non più fiorente;
D*e sciglio* 7 Forse la migliore prestazione stagionale, sta acquisendo sicurezza partita dopo partita. E' un vero giocatore, e i miglioramenti sono costanti. Benissimo anche in fase difensiva;
*Montolivo 8* Probabilmente esagero un po' con i voti, ma potete capirmi. Alla prima da capitano si carica sulle spalle la squadra e tesse gioco in tutto il campo, non perde un pallone e fa sempre la cosa giusta. Il migliore;
*De Jong 7* Si è visto il vero gladiatore stasera, fa da schermo davanti alla difesa e con grinta carica la squadra, non molla mai. In fase di impostazione compie comunque il suo lavoro egregiamente;
*Nocerino 7* Con l'Anderlecht si era visto qualcosa di buono, ma evidentemente il meglio l'ha tenuto per questa sera! E' un leone, e come il compagno di reparto De Jong non molla fino alla fine;
*Boateng 6* Non sembra fisicamente al 100% ma si rende utile alla causa con qualche buona giocata, prestazione sufficiente;
*Robinho 7* Finalmente è tornato, e speriamo definitivamente. Trasforma il rigore che ci porta alla vittoria, e riesce nell'intento di creare confusione davanti. Spesso tenta il dribbling e altrettante volte gli riesce;
*El Sharaawy 7* Ok, non avrà segnato o tirato in porta, ma si sarà fatto avanti e indietro per il campo un numero esagerato di volte. La tenuta fisica di questo giocatore è straordinaria. Difensore aggiunto;
*Pazzini 6* Non si rende mai pericoloso, è un po' troppo molle ma guadagna dei falli importantissimi per far respirare la squadra;
*Zapata 6* Non era facile prendere il posto di Mexes in un momento così delicato. Ma conclude la gara senza danni;
*Flamini s.v *
*
Allegri 7* Si è preso una bella rivincita contro la Juventus;


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Commento ora dopo la sbornia post partita. 

Ottima partita per noi, ben preparata da Allegri. Juve stanca e questa è la prova che se lo scorso anno al posto di andare al cinema in settimana avessero avuto un impegno infrasettimanale probabilmente lo scudetto lo avremmo vinto noi. Ma è acqua passata.
Amelia ha fatto il suo. Ottimo De Sciglio e bene Constant, anche se ci andrei piano nella loro valutazione generale perché ieri i terzini gobbi erano veramente pochissima roba. Bravi comunque i nostri due. Marietto e Mexes bene, con menzione speciale per il primo.

A centrocampo ottimo Montolivo, che per me è stato il migliore in campo, e bene Nocerino. Meno bene, ma comunque sufficiente De Jong. In avanti non mi è piaciuto tanto Boateng, mentre El Shaarawy si è fatto perdonare da una prova offensiva non all'altezza delle precedenti con una buona prova di sacrificio in fase difensiva. Bene Robinho nel primo tempo, nel secondo è calato come era prevedibile. Pazzini è entrato con l'obiettivo di tener palla e far salire una squadra che nel secondo tempo è stata schiacciata dalla sterile reazione gobba, nel complesso mi sembra che l'abbia fatto abbastanza bene. Zapata normale amministrazione, Flamini non giudicabile.

Bravo Allegri! Non sono un suo fan, ma ieri ha preparato bene la partita bloccando le vie centrali al centrocampo gobbo e quindi spostando la loro azione sulle vie laterali dove Asamoah e Isla sono stati ben contenuti da De Sciglio e Constant. Nel secondo tempo invece il calo era preventivabile, ma come detto abbiamo tenuto bene in fase difensiva. Vittoria meritata al netto del rigore che non c'era, ma si gode ugualmente sia chiaro. Anzi doppio . Ieri ero allo stadio, non ho rivisto nulla quindi magari ho detto qualche fesseria 

Un'ultima cosa: Bresidende, che ne dice di fare del salto pre partita a Milanello un'abitudine?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT:
> 
> Ma sta gnoccona che era con Silvio ieri in tribuna?
> 
> ...



Le sceglie brutte eh...


----------



## MilanForever (26 Novembre 2012)

Juve stanca e con la testa rivolta alla Champions, ma godo comunque, non c'è mica problema


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Novembre 2012)

Gallo,devi fare bordello! Fatti sentire!


----------



## Harvey (26 Novembre 2012)

La parte più epica della serata sono le dichiarazioni di Conte, anzi no di Carrera, anzi no di Alessio che con una faccia da morto fa: "Se fosse successo a noi di essere aiutati..."



Senza vergogna proprio


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



Come gli rode a queste m***e!! E io godoooooooo!


----------



## Tom! (26 Novembre 2012)

Dai ragazzi, almeno ammettete che se fosse successo alla juve oggi scendevate in piazza insieme agli interisti a fare i cortei!


----------



## Tobi (26 Novembre 2012)

berlusca sarà un nano megalomane ma da quando va a far visita alla squadra, i giocatori ne traggono beneficio. Avrà promesso ***** a tutti?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Novembre 2012)

Scusate ma quando Mexes si sarebbe dimenticato di Giovinco? Di che azione parlate?


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2012)

Milan Juve le pagelle di Ziliani

Milan-Juventus 1-0: De Sciglio laureato, Pirlo assonnato e Isla è una sciagura | Le pagelle di Paolo Ziliani


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2012)

Godo come un riccio, doppiamente perchè ero a san siro


----------



## robs91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Scusate ma quando Mexes si sarebbe dimenticato di Giovinco? Di che azione parlate?



nell'azione della rovesciata credo..


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Novembre 2012)

Godimento PAZZESCO, solo questo dico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] il caffe' che hai promesso????


Sono in debito


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Scusate ma quando Mexes si sarebbe dimenticato di Giovinco? Di che azione parlate?


La rovesciata...

Cross, Phil si stacca dalla marcatura, guarda il nano e col suo francese-romano gli fa : Provace !


----------



## Bawert (26 Novembre 2012)

Ieri ero allo stadio, goduria immensa vedere i gobbi andare via prima


----------



## forzajuve (27 Novembre 2012)

A parte l episodio...non e da juve venire a san siro e giocare cosicon la prima squadra di milano...abbiamo fatto una figuraccia...Isla e da serie C...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Novembre 2012)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> A parte l episodio...non e da juve venire a san siro e giocare cosicon la prima squadra di milano...abbiamo fatto una figuraccia...Isla e da serie C...


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2012)

Partita non certo bellissima ma i ragazzi hanno dato tutto, sono stati ordinati e non hanno fatto boiate per 90 minuti. I gobbi giocando anche il mercoledì sono tutta un'altra cosa.

Se Montolivo continua così la prossima estate tra lui, De Sciglio (davvero bravo sto ragazzo, gioca come un 30enne) e il Faraone rischiamo di incassare altri 60 milioncini.......


----------

